# Another really handy knitting gadget!



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This one is especially for Jessica Jean whom I believed coined the phrase "yarn vomit". It is the huge hunk of tangled yarn you must remove in order to find the center of the skein.

For those who refuse to deal with yarn vomit... this is the perfect solution.... just pop your skein onto the dowel, start working from end of yarn and the gadget will spin allowing you to work from the end without "flip-flopping" your yarn all over the room!

It works great and cost only $25.00 for mine which is made of solid Oak.... should last a life time. I know many of you use a paper towel holder, but this is just a bit of an improvement since it does the spinning for you.

I love knitting gadgets! Any clever ideas that make knitting easier and more enjoyable are always interesting to me. Wanted to share.

I bought mine from Etsy. Here is the link.

Happy Knitting!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Craftiness?ref=ss_profile


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

Once you put the yarn on the dowel, how does it work.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I tried to explain on first photo. The top part (with the yarn on the dowel) spins freely. As you knit from the outside, the dowel portion will spin and the bottom section will stay put on your surface.

You can see in the photo that there are two separate pieces of wood... the top one with the yarn rotates and the bottom holds the thing on the table.

I guess i could explain more eloquently, but this is the best I can come up with right now. LOL


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

AmyKnits, your yarn looks to be so neatly organised that your spinning winder must get very little used!.... :lol: ...Thanks for the link....I love gadgets too, and mean to get one of these... and it really will be useful...I sometimes think the Tangle Fairy holds sleepovers in my yarn store...even though I try my hardest to keep the boxes neat!


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

That is so cool! I'm with you--gotta love something this functional and pretty.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice! I love it when they are beautiful and useful. I have a bit of yarn vomit I'm pretending it doesn't exist at the moment. Eventually it is supposed to be an Ashton by Christmas, so I'll have to end my denial at some point. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I love mine! I saw my first one at an all night knit-in at my LYS last winter and had to have one! David also made me a double one, a wide base with 2 spinners so I can use it when making 2 at a time socks. But my favorite is the spinners on bowl base. i keep all the notions I needing the bowl; markers, scissors, crochet hook, lifeline thread, etc. David's work is excellent, I can't speak highly enough about him!

This is a photo of the bowl spinner with my first Ashton.









http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/...tting/?action=view&current=Bowl-Spinner-3.jpg

Having trouble posting a photo, maybe the link will work.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I love mine! I saw my first one at an all night knit-in at my LYS last winter and had to have one! David also made me a double one, a wide base with 2 spinners so I can use it when making 2 at a time socks. But my favorite is the spinners on bowl base. i keep all the notions I needing the bowl; markers, scissors, crochet hook, lifeline thread, etc. David's work is excellent, I can't speak highly enough about him!
> 
> This is a photo of the bowl spinner with my first Ashton.
> 
> ...


WOW! Now I am experiencing "tool envy". LOL Yours is gorgeous. Doesn't having nice tools make knitting more enjoyable? Can be anything from a repurposed/recycled item that works great as a knitting tool or something so beautifully made. My favorite "knitting gadget" is a ziploc bag.. really. Either way is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Neat idea!!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

DeeKnits, I think having a double one of these would work very nicely. I just saw a triple one in his Etsy store, but I would want either 2 separate ones for 2 socks at a time or one like the triple one only with 2 thingies to hold the yarn. I love how they spin. Of course, I have also considered just getting a free standing TP holder from Habitat or Goodwill as well, because until I can afford to have one of these made for me like I want it made, with the wood that I would want, a used free standing TP roll holder would work just fine. I could put 2 skeins of yarn on it, and go to town because both would spin freely as well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Those _are_ gorgeous! But I have cats. It would be cruelty to have yarn spinning in their faces. As it is, they often attack my knitting bag when they hear the yarn unwinding inside it!

If ever my home is cat-free (heaven forfend!), I'll look for some lovely wooden tools like those.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This one is especially for Jessica Jean whom I believed coined the phrase "yarn vomit". It is the huge hunk of tangled yarn you must remove in order to find the center of the skein.
> 
> For those who refuse to deal with yarn vomit... this is the perfect solution.... just pop your skein onto the dowel, start working from end of yarn and the gadget will spin allowing you to work from the end without "flip-flopping" your yarn all over the room!
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy, I too love knitting gadgets, along with kitchen gadgets.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those _are_ gorgeous! But I have cats. It would be cruelty to have yarn spinning in their faces. As it is, they often attack my knitting bag when they hear the yarn unwinding inside it!
> 
> If ever my home is cat-free (heaven forfend!), I'll look for some lovely wooden tools like those.


I agree with you Jessica-jean, I too have cats and this would drive them crazy.

I think it would be great to use with the electric yarn winder.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This would be great but I can only imagine my cats, Mr. Noodles and Ginger attacking it with such violence that there would be nothing left of the yarn. Thanks for the information.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess it is pretty evident that I do not have cats. Please do not purchase one of these if you are a cat owner. I think it would be sheer torture for your poor furry friends. LOL Poor kitty.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

What a neat idea. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

I saw several in LYS when I was learning to knit in March, it looked pretty easy to make one and thats just what I did


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, you clever, clever lady! Great job! I am very impressed.... as long as you do not have a cat.... that's just cruel. LOL


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I hopefully will be getting one soon. I also plan to try to make one like this, using a CD container . I just want to try it.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Rotating-Yarn-Holder/


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

My husband made several of these about 30 years ago. I have use them ever since...when knitting or crocheting afghans. Very handy.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those _are_ gorgeous! But I have cats. It would be cruelty to have yarn spinning in their faces. As it is, they often attack my knitting bag when they hear the yarn unwinding inside it!
> 
> If ever my home is cat-free (heaven forfend!), I'll look for some lovely wooden tools like those.


LOL ... then you need one of these: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Standing-Toilet-Paper-Holder-Chrome/20934844

That would put the yarn up high enough that it shouldn't be in their face. And it's portable enough that you could move it in front of wherever you are sitting to knit :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

When hand knitting I use the yarn form the outside,And when machine from the inside,hate when you get the mess at the end of a ball,After years of knitting I have just bought a cable needle,never thought I needed one,But I should have got one years ago make doing cable so much easyer.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> I love mine! I saw my first one at an all night knit-in at my LYS last winter and had to have one! David also made me a double one, a wide base with 2 spinners so I can use it when making 2 at a time socks. But my favorite is the spinners on bowl base. i keep all the notions I needing the bowl; markers, scissors, crochet hook, lifeline thread, etc. David's work is excellent, I can't speak highly enough about him!
> 
> This is a photo of the bowl spinner with my first Ashton.
> 
> ...


Wow! Love it. Want it.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you I think it is time I treat myself.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I like how your post topic reflects your personal motto re unravelling!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

These work very well for cakes wound from large hanks of yarn as well. A friend has several and she loves them. At least one is in my near future.  :thumbup:


----------



## countrycrochet (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi to fellow KP crafters.
My wordworking neighbour has designed 3 sizes of a similar Item. The large takes a ball of wool, the next size a ball of cotton & the smallest a ball of crochet cotton. I sell them for him as I travel to various craft shows etc. He sells & mails them out only in Australia so you people in Aussie can too have the same opportunity as our friends in the States have in obtaining this handy gadget.
Contact me for photo's & mailing information.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Great idea so that your yarn don't roll across the floor


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

A paper towel holder from the dollar store works just as well, not as pretty but, just as well. The standing toilet paper holder works well, too.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I too have furry friends, I don't think my 3 cats would survive if they couldn't attack free roaming yarn.


----------



## SUSSALA (Jul 28, 2012)

Is David your hubby?? OMG they are beautiful... does he make to sell ??? If so how much?.....


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I think something is seriously wrong with the cats that have owned me! I've never had one cat go after my yarn, even when I throw the skein to them. They would just look, and walk away. lol Maybe they were aliens! One of them would lay on his back in the middle of the floor, arms out stretched, and fall asleep. And snore.



baileysmom said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Those _are_ gorgeous! But I have cats. It would be cruelty to have yarn spinning in their faces. As it is, they often attack my knitting bag when they hear the yarn unwinding inside it!
> ...


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I guess it is pretty evident that I do not have cats. Please do not purchase one of these if you are a cat owner. I think it would be sheer torture for your poor furry friends. LOL Poor kitty.


If you have kitties, nothing is safe. They do what they like, but they learn, to do it when your not watching. You can do it when THEY are not watching. I still want one and will figure something out, like when they're sleeping, which is always except the middle of the night and early, very early, morning hours, as they dive bomb the bed enough to wake me up and jump off again so that I have to get up, call the dog into the bedroom and close the door, so he doesn't stand out there crying.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is wonderful, Amy. I feel I need one for me and one for my sister's birthday! LOL


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I guess it is pretty evident that I do not have cats. Please do not purchase one of these if you are a cat owner. I think it would be sheer torture for your poor furry friends. LOL Poor kitty.


That's exactly what I was thinking. First what a great help it would be, then how much the cats would love to attack the yarn as I worked.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great idea....


----------



## nana618 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have one and my cats don't bother it when I'm knitting. But when I wind a hank of yarn off my swift to my ball winder that is a different story. They like to stop it with their paw.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great looking Amy, thanks for the link. I sent it to my son. A subtle hint for Christmas. ;-)


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

What a delightful tool! Thank you for sharing


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

You always find the coolest gadgets, Amy. I see one of these in my future even though I have two cats. I've trained them to not get into my yarn - at least while I'm in the room. When I leave all bets are off so I have to put everything away.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought one of these earlier this year from this man and I love it. His workmanship is amazing and he is really nice. His prices are great too
As we were talking found out we both graduated from the same high school just two years apart.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Amy, does. It work on the same principle as a lazy Susan?


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Once again you have found the perfect tool...definately need/want one too. Anything that takes the frustrations out if for me. Thanks Amy, Sue


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

But what would I do without the JOY of yarn vomit???!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Amy..I just ordered one in the marbled wood...yippee!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> For those who refuse to deal with yarn vomit... this is the perfect solution.... just pop your skein onto the dowel, start working from end of yarn and the gadget will spin allowing you to work from the end without "flip-flopping" your yarn all over the room!


Hi, Amy...Thanks for the site. I just purchased the last one he had for $25!! I, too, was going to get a paper-towel holder, which I'd seen used many times before, but this "Lazy Susan" type is soooo much better! Can't wait to get it AND use it!! 
Thanks again...
...gloria


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Amy, Thanks for sharing. I never and I mean never can find the yarn on the inside. Oh yes I can find the gobs. You know I have a free standing paper towel holder. I bet I could use that as well.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I have been thinking of who I knew who could make something like this for me. This solves a lot of problems.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

knitter107 said:


> Once you put the yarn on the dowel, how does it work.


Well, I just ordered mine too. Can't wait for my new toy! Again, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> Amy, does. It work on the same principle as a lazy Susan?


EXACTLY! Why didn't I say that in the first place?! Cuz my brain was on a day off yesterday. Sheesh!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Thanks Amy..I just ordered one in the marbled wood...yippee!


There is a group of us out here for sure... gadget addicts! You will love it... it is wonderful.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, Amy! I just ordered one--looking forward to getting it and cleaning up the yarn "vomit!"


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, I am going to order one. Then my yarn will not fall on the floor and the dog will not get tangled in it and get dog hair on it.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks AmyKnits, I like gadgets too. 
Happy Knitting!
Knitlady999


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmmm...looks really interesting!! Is the base on yours heavy enough to keep the skein from toppling when the working yarn is pulled, as is needed in active knitting or crocheting? Just curious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I love mine! I saw my first one at an all night knit-in at my LYS last winter and had to have one! David also made me a double one, a wide base with 2 spinners so I can use it when making 2 at a time socks. But my favorite is the spinners on bowl base. i keep all the notions I needing the bowl; markers, scissors, crochet hook, lifeline thread, etc. David's work is excellent, I can't speak highly enough about him!
> 
> This is a photo of the bowl spinner with my first Ashton.
> 
> ...


Oh; I really like the bowl & spinner!! Is it heavy enough that it WON'T slide around on the table surface or topple over? May have to look into getting one of these!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I just tried to get one from Crafsty and they are not available. Is there another link?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those _are_ gorgeous! But I have cats. It would be cruelty to have yarn spinning in their faces. As it is, they often attack my knitting bag when they hear the yarn unwinding inside it!
> 
> If ever my home is cat-free (heaven forfend!), I'll look for some lovely wooden tools like those.


Jessica-Jean, I LOL as I read your message...I have 3 cats, and you're absolutely correct, to them the yarn on the spinner would just be a neat new cat toy!! Oh, well...


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Suzinky said:


> Thanks, Amy! I just ordered one--looking forward to getting it and cleaning up the yarn "vomit!"


There may be a problem...I went into the website awhile ago and it said there was one available, so I ordered it. I also emailed the shop owner at that time asking if there were more available as I knew others on KP would want one, will let you know what I hear back


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope Amy is getting a commission! I have some coned yarns this will be great for, additionally, it's a pretty attractive piece of art/equipment. Style and function all in one!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So, it works even if you don't have a center-pull ball of yarn? Cool!

Hazel


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great idea Amy...
When my CaliGirl was alive...she never bothered my yarn...ever...odd huh...

She had Kitty City and a whole back screened porch loaded with toys...we also played with her with her dangling feather..kinda tired her out..

I even knitted her a toy stuffed with CatNip...she played with it for a bit..but grew bored lol...and she also had Channel our little Chi furry baby to keep her busy...

LOVE that gadget Amy.....


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehehe *guilty*...BUT only if they will be used.



AmyKnits said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Amy..I just ordered one in the marbled wood...yippee!
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > For those who refuse to deal with yarn vomit... this is the perfect solution.... just pop your skein onto the dowel, start working from end of yarn and the gadget will spin allowing you to work from the end without "flip-flopping" your yarn all over the room!
> ...


SO.... you are the one..... I went to site and the only thing available was the t ball version..... I do use my lazt kate for small blls of tarn, but this would be lovely for larger. nice find Amy.... I love gadgets... even if I don't use them....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out why I am so attached to turning perfectly good skeins of yarn into balls... I'm even pretty good at getting only a little yarn vomit...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I love mine! I saw my first one at an all night knit-in at my LYS last winter and had to have one! David also made me a double one, a wide base with 2 spinners so I can use it when making 2 at a time socks. But my favorite is the spinners on bowl base. i keep all the notions I needing the bowl; markers, scissors, crochet hook, lifeline thread, etc. David's work is excellent, I can't speak highly enough about him!
> 
> This is a photo of the bowl spinner with my first Ashton.
> 
> ...


Dee, I really like yours. Love the fact that you can put all of those notions in there. Are they for sale?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

just went to Davids site again to have a look and all 6 that he had for sale this morning are gone! only the triple one is available...bet hes glad that this topic was on KP today!!!!!!!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > For those who refuse to deal with yarn vomit... this is the perfect solution.... just pop your skein onto the dowel, start working from end of yarn and the gadget will spin allowing you to work from the end without "flip-flopping" your yarn all over the room!
> ...


GOOD NEWS. I just received an email from David and he has more made and will post them tomorrow


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Found them made of every wood except oak. Do you have the name of who you purchased it from?


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry missed the post by Knitwitgma . Will check again tomorrow. Looking for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> Glory Gee in CT said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Can you give the name of his site so we can find it tomorrow please.
Thank you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Amy I love your's hubby made me two not as nice as yours,or Dee knits, but does the job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Great idea Amy...
> When my CaliGirl was alive...she never bothered my yarn...ever...odd huh...
> 
> She had Kitty City and a whole back screened porch loaded with toys...we also played with her with her dangling feather..kinda tired her out..
> ...


Camilla, my cat would love to have what you have. Love it.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

knitgirl389 said:


> just went to Davids site again to have a look and all 6 that he had for sale this morning are gone! only the triple one is available...bet hes glad that this topic was on KP today!!!!!!!


When I sent him a message I told him he may be getting one orders


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Knitnutty said:


> Knitwitgma said:
> 
> 
> > Glory Gee in CT said:
> ...


See Amy's original post and picture. It has the website.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Craftiness?ref=ss_profile


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful and functional as well. Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Knitwitgma said:


> Glory Gee in CT said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Yay!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

went to the web site - only saw triple spinner made of mahogany


----------



## countrycrochet (Feb 15, 2012)

Reading the posts, indicated some people were concerned that the article would move around as u pulled the wool but I wanted to assure Australians that the Aussie Yarn Whirlygig has a non slip base which absolutely does not move an inch.

Have attached the 3 single & the double Whirlygig sizes to show the items. Contact me via PM for more info.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

How does it rotate? Is it by hand, if so does it have a crank, or is it battery run?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This one is especially for Jessica Jean whom I believed coined the phrase "yarn vomit". It is the huge hunk of tangled yarn you must remove in order to find the center of the skein.
> 
> For those who refuse to deal with yarn vomit... this is the perfect solution.... just pop your skein onto the dowel, start working from end of yarn and the gadget will spin allowing you to work from the end without "flip-flopping" your yarn all over the room!
> 
> ...


I have seven. Dave is wonderful! I keep different projects on each of them until I need more than one at a time. I just set the yarn to the side and slip on what I need. I do freeform crochet and have been known to use all at one time.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a senior who has been purchasing yarn for many, many years. I remember in the good old days when the yarn manufacturers used to tape or staple the end to the label on the yarn so you could "always" find it to pull. No big tangled mess coming out of the center of the skein. The yarn manufacturers today do not seem to want to do that. I have contacted Lion Brand and all they come up with is the same solution of pulling out the gob of yarn. It is very frustrating to have to spend so much time on untangling yarn that I could spend on actually working on my project. This has been a real pet peeve of mine. Why can't the yarn companies go back to the way they used to do it????


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Knitnutty said:


> Found them made of every wood except oak. Do you have the name of who you purchased it from?


Just ask Dave to make you one that is all oak. There is contact link on his site.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > just went to Davids site again to have a look and all 6 that he had for sale this morning are gone! only the triple one is available...bet hes glad that this topic was on KP today!!!!!!!
> ...


What is his name? Want to be Ble to find him on his site.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> Knitwitgma said:
> 
> 
> > knitgirl389 said:
> ...


That is... Be able to find him )


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > This one is especially for Jessica Jean whom I believed coined the phrase "yarn vomit". It is the huge hunk of tangled yarn you must remove in order to find the center of the skein.
> ...


I just have to ask, what's with the purple sheep?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

If everyone wrote to or contacted the various manufacturers such as Coats & Clark, Lion Brand, Lilly & Cream and let them know that they should start attaching the end of the yarn to the label so it could be easily found, maybe they would start doing it again. If enough people contact them, maybe they would realize it is a problem and their customers are frustrated with the tangled mess that comes of their skeins.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought one in Maine this summer, cost $40. It's made of zebra wood and just beautiful. It's like yours with ball bearings, so it spins easily when you knit. 

Had never seen one before, there was only this one at the checkout, so of course, I had to have it!

It is so much better than the home made one acquired years ago up North.

Happy knitting, Karen


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Knit from the outside and it spins smoothly as you pull on the yarn. I do not set on the floor, as the recliner I knit in is high, and the yarn can pop off the spindle. Keep it on the table beside, and it works smoothly.

Karen

Cat hairs, sometimes dog hairs float about, and this keeps the yarn cleaner than rolling over the carpet. Sure do love it.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

It spins on ball bearings.

Karen


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

baileysmom said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


I found a picture some years back. I think it was an advertisement for some yarn. It was a picture of some colored sheep. I think they were green, blue, and pink, maybe a yellow one, too. I xeroxed it for a friend who raises sheepdogs and collects sheep. When I started needing an avatar, I took a screen shot of the purple sheep because it was my favorite. I used to tell my husband that they were the kind of sheep I wanted to raise.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

kmcnaught said:


> It spins on ball bearings.
> 
> Karen


I'm not sure whose you bought, but the Knit & Spin from Dave is all wood, there are no ball bearings.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Update.. I just received a message from Dave. Apparently WE have bought up all of his stock. Hehehe. He WILL have more listed on his site tomorrow. 

Please check back to his shop site tomorrow if you are interested in purchasing one.

Sorry... had no idea it would be such a big hit. I love mine, so makes sense.

courier.... commission... hmmm. Actually I just hope that he is able to make enough so that all of us can have one. They are really great and he is really great to work with.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Update.. I just received a message from Dave. Apparently WE have bought up all of his stock. Hehehe. He WILL have more listed on his site tomorrow.
> 
> Please check back to his shop site tomorrow if you are interested in purchasing one.
> 
> Sorry... had no idea it would be such a big hit. I love mine, so makes sense.


We are all just like little kids...want to have what our KP friends have. I have already ordered mine. Cannot wait to get it. I have been rolling my yarn into balls, but not pulling from the inside. That is a nightmare.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Knitwitgma said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Update.. I just received a message from Dave. Apparently WE have bought up all of his stock. Hehehe. He WILL have more listed on his site tomorrow.
> ...


We will all have to post pictures of our spinners


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Great idea Amy...
> When my CaliGirl was alive...she never bothered my yarn...ever...odd huh...
> 
> She had Kitty City and a whole back screened porch loaded with toys...we also played with her with her dangling feather..kinda tired her out..
> ...


Dude,

That looks like cat "heaven". AND.... I thought my dogs are spoiled brats! LOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> hehehe *guilty*...BUT only if they will be used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are soooo right! I ONLY SHARE the ones that are really useful and work great. The others.... well, let's not tell hubby that I made some poor financial investments. giggle, giggle.
This one from craftiness is super!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm sure Dave has to be pretty happy. I'm always thrilled with items that are not only useful but well crafted and attractive pieces of "functional art".


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Well I'm sure Dave has to be pretty happy. I'm always thrilled with items that are not only useful but well crafted and attractive pieces of "functional art".


He's most likely a bit overwhelmed at this point. I love his work! I have seven Knit & Spins, eleven nostepinnes, four of his bowls, a couple of pens (I also gave quite a few as gifts), plus two magnifying glass necklaces. I've bought from him for quite a few years. I love wooden items. He uses beautiful wood and they are so smooth. I have a pen that I would find myself using like a worry-stone during meetings.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

what a great idea. my husband is a woodworker and will make me one, but wants to know how the dowel sits in the bottom piece of wood. does the dowel spin? or just the top piece of wood?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

lorraine927 said:


> what a great idea. my husband is a woodworker and will make me one, but wants to know how the dowel sits in the bottom piece of wood. does the dowel spin? or just the top piece of wood?


The dowel is attached to the base, it doesn't spin. Only the top part spins.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I guess it is pretty evident that I do not have cats. Please do not purchase one of these if you are a cat owner. I think it would be sheer torture for your poor furry friends. LOL Poor kitty.


I have 3 cats but I think I can get by with it. Not sure about the kitten, but my other 2 know which yarn balls are theirs and which yarn belongs to mom.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm definitely a tool/gadget person. And I love both of those. My husband is going to busy real soon making one for me. I'm lucky he supports any and all of my "hobbies". I mention I want something and he says, go get it. I do love that about him.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks, i hope to have him make one for me soon! i do get frustrated with yarn vomit.


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This one is especially for Jessica Jean whom I believed coined the phrase "yarn vomit". It is the huge hunk of tangled yarn you must remove in order to find the center of the skein.
> 
> For those who refuse to deal with yarn vomit... this is the perfect solution.... just pop your skein onto the dowel, start working from end of yarn and the gadget will spin allowing you to work from the end without "flip-flopping" your yarn all over the room!
> 
> ...


You learn something new every day.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

bevlor said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > This one is especially for Jessica Jean whom I believed coined the phrase "yarn vomit". It is the huge hunk of tangled yarn you must remove in order to find the center of the skein.
> ...


WHY ARE WE ALL STILL UP....I KNOW BECAUSE MANY OF US ARE RETIRED AND DO NOT HAVE TO SET AN ALARM CLOCK.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

z................. z................ z............. z..............


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Knitwitgma said:


> WHY ARE WE ALL STILL UP....I KNOW BECAUSE MANY OF US ARE RETIRED AND DO NOT HAVE TO SET AN ALARM CLOCK.


LOL ... exactly! And I was up all night knittng last night and slept part of today ... so I'll not be sleepy anytime soon tonight :mrgreen:


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> WHY ARE WE ALL STILL UP....I KNOW BECAUSE MANY OF US ARE RETIRED AND DO NOT HAVE TO SET AN ALARM CLOCK.


I am live-in manager of a small motel. I sometimes check people in after 3 a.m. My internal clock is way out of whack.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> Knitwitgma said:
> 
> 
> > WHY ARE WE ALL STILL UP....I KNOW BECAUSE MANY OF US ARE RETIRED AND DO NOT HAVE TO SET AN ALARM CLOCK.
> ...


Oh no...it is happening....we are reverting back to sleep patterns we had as
infants.

I stayed up so late, I got hungry again and had to make some popcorn. Well,it is tomorrow now so time to shut down my computer.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

will it help me tame this mess?


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> will it help me tame this mess?


OMG. Is that thing alive?


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd love to have one of those. Any chance of having one made and buying it?? I think it's awesome, especially the one for two skeins at a time. Just thought I'd ask. Thanks, Deb


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> lorraine927 said:
> 
> 
> > what a great idea. my husband is a woodworker and will make me one, but wants to know how the dowel sits in the bottom piece of wood. does the dowel spin? or just the top piece of wood?
> ...


Tell us about the purple sheep, and is that a blue one behind it? Cool, don't have to dye the wool ourselves.


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

My hubby said he would try to make one for me too. However, he is not sure how the piece spins. Do you think he can give him some info regarding how to put this together. Thanks, you can PM me


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

My hubby said he would try to make one for me also. However, he is not sure how the second piece spins. Do you suppose your hubby might be able to give him some info on this. Thanks


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

knitter107 said:


> My hubby said he would try to make one for me also. However, he is not sure how the second piece spins. Do you suppose your hubby might be able to give him some info on this. Thanks


From what was stated earlier the part is a circular base with the spindle attached to it. Then another circular piece is slipped onto the base. With the yarn in place, the circular piece under the yarn should turn as the yarn turns. My husband said he would make me one if I drew him up a pattern. So I'm working on it. Will let you know how mine turns out.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

afoster said:


> knitter107 said:
> 
> 
> > My hubby said he would try to make one for me also. However, he is not sure how the second piece spins. Do you suppose your hubby might be able to give him some info on this. Thanks
> ...


Such talented husbands, I know mine could do it too, but right now he is building our deck and he needs to finish that before he could even think about starting something for me and that's fine. I did hear from Dave and he is listing more today, so I'll go check back.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> will it help me tame this mess?


This thing looks like a very bad wig


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It (the mess) looks like my old Lhasa Apso did...in the wind!


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

At least you all have husbands to build for you. I'm a single grandmother. If I want something built its either do it myself or buy it already made. I can wish cant I??


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great idea


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I love mine! I saw my first one at an all night knit-in at my LYS last winter and had to have one! David also made me a double one, a wide base with 2 spinners so I can use it when making 2 at a time socks. But my favorite is the spinners on bowl base. i keep all the notions I needing the bowl; markers, scissors, crochet hook, lifeline thread, etc. David's work is excellent, I can't speak highly enough about him!
> 
> This is a photo of the bowl spinner with my first Ashton.
> 
> ...


Holy Cow! Do you loan him out? That is terrific!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

dsimp4, I'm in the same boat, which is why I ordered one as soon as Amy posted this!


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ordered one from where?? Please????


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if you scroll back to the start page it's listed there..but he's currently sold out. The man is supposed to post photo's of new ones he has available today.

I wouldn't dilly dally about it either..we "denuded" his listed items pretty quickly yesterday!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I ordered one this morning from the link given yesterday but I ordered mine in cherry wood which is a little more expensive. I happen to like cherry wood.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Go back to yesterday's forum and you will see the link from Amy to order this gadget. Good luck.


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, I will wait to hear from you.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going to try to post a picture of the original picture that I took my Avatar from. I don't recall the magazine it was in or the yarn it was advertising. I copied it at least five years ago. 

When I was young, we had a neighbor who had a small white poodle. She would dye her when she bathed her. We never knew if she'd be pink, purple, green, or blue. My favorite was when she was purple.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Isn't that from an old Brown Sheep Yarn advertisement?


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> I'm going to try to post a picture of the original picture that I took my Avatar from. I don't recall the magazine it was in or the yarn it was advertising. I copied it at least five years ago.
> 
> When I was young, we had a neighbor who had a small white poodle. She would dye her when she bathed her. We never knew if she'd be pink, purple, green, or blue. My favorite was when she was purple.


Wouldn't it be neat if sheep were really all those different colors?


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

afoster said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try to post a picture of the original picture that I took my Avatar from. I don't recall the magazine it was in or the yarn it was advertising. I copied it at least five years ago.
> ...


Thanks for the answer, I love the colors, but poor sheep. Wonder if it washes off.


----------



## chrissy100 (Jul 9, 2012)

That is great. Will have to try and get someone to make me one of those. I bought a large, deep, wooden fruit bowl to put my wool in, but still have to be careful that it doesn't jump out, which it does every now and then! Lol. x


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I live in sheep country, trust me the sheep don't care what color their fleece is. Earlier this summer my delivery truck broke down and I had to "hitch" a ride back to our station with another driver...it was just after a good summer storm. As the other driver passed a flock of sheep munching on a nice moist pasture..I rolled down the window and screamed "eat hearty boys, I expect some excellent wool come spring". The other driver snorted soft drink out her nose!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Isn't that from an old Brown Sheep Yarn advertisement?


I have no idea!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that from an old Brown Sheep Yarn advertisement?
> ...


I think they're really cool!!!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

afoster said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try to post a picture of the original picture that I took my Avatar from. I don't recall the magazine it was in or the yarn it was advertising. I copied it at least five years ago.
> ...


Then they would not have to dye the wool for yarn


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I love mine! I saw my first one at an all night knit-in at my LYS last winter and had to have one! David also made me a double one, a wide base with 2 spinners so I can use it when making 2 at a time socks. But my favorite is the spinners on bowl base. i keep all the notions I needing the bowl; markers, scissors, crochet hook, lifeline thread, etc. David's work is excellent, I can't speak highly enough about him!
> 
> This is a photo of the bowl spinner with my first Ashton.
> 
> ...


Ever since I saw this link I have been wondering if I could use my wooden nut bowl to make a yarn bowl spinner.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The man who crafts these is an artisan...please remember this is a source of income for HIM before asking how he crafts these beautiful items or where you might find them for a lower price. Just a thought.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This one is especially for Jessica Jean whom I believed coined the phrase "yarn vomit". It is the huge hunk of tangled yarn you must remove in order to find the center of the skein.
> 
> For those who refuse to deal with yarn vomit... this is the perfect solution.... just pop your skein onto the dowel, start working from end of yarn and the gadget will spin allowing you to work from the end without "flip-flopping" your yarn all over the room!
> 
> ...


Wow!! My mom in PR sent me one very similar, not only holds the yarn it will hold a small scissor!! I love mine....can't post photo as I just got back to FL last night....Happy Knitting!!


----------



## JoZ (Jun 19, 2012)

Years ago I had one like this. It was called a knit wit and I have been looking for a replacement. Thanks for the info for buying one.
Jo


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I still think the yarn companies should take the responsibility to make sure the end of their yarn on the pull skeins is readily visible without pulling out a glob of tangled yarn. In the past the end was attached to the label.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am having a heck of a time trying to untangle it. I never knew how patient I can be until I began knitting.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I still think the yarn companies should take the responsibility to make sure the end of their yarn on the pull skeins is readily visible without pulling out a glob of tangled yarn. In the past the end was attached to the label.


Even on the pull skeins I still hand wind it into a ball from the outside. I have gotten really good at it if I must say so myself. But as soon as my new spinner arrives that process will be a thing of the past. I was thinking that there should be toilet paper holders like this too


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

What a great idea to stop the tangles


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, wow! That bowl looks great!!!! Thanks for showing it to us!


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, I LOVE your purple sheep! For some reason, I like sheep. City girl most of my life, now live in a suburb of the same city (needed a ranch house for my arthritis.)


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I have never seen anything like that before. Going ti put my thinking cap on and figure it out.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

That is so cool and I love Deeknits one as well. Thanks for posting it.


----------

